# I told you I could fix the nail gun!



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Let me just crank the pressure up as high as it will go and test it on my hand!!


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks to still be set a little proud...


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

did you accidentally hit the trigger with those fingernails?


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

I had one of my guys clear a jam that way once too.

Very similar results.

You're definitely a good sport to post this little episode :clap:


And.....sorry for your pain


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

.....


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

i still am in aw of how stupid that was... i dont even know how it happened... i know better than to do that, what was i thinking? just dumb....:hammer:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Trying to figure out how your hand got in front of the gun in that position...


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

Am I understanding right that you actually tested it on your hand on purpose? 

Well everyone has done stupid stuff, you just didn't get away with it! That must hurt like hell, I hope theres no longstanding injury to your hand.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

You won't be wiping your butt with that hand for a while:laughing:

I'm still trying to figure out the X-ray - were they not sure there was a nail stuck in your hand?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

hdavis said:


> You won't be wiping your butt with that hand for a while:laughing:
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out the X-ray - were they not sure there was a nail stuck in your hand?


They do that to make sure it didn't brake anything, and to make sure you didn't hit anything important. Ask me how I know :laughing:

I've shot myself twice this year, but with finish nailers, it hooks you 

One of my guys a few years ago shot through two fingers right into a top plate. I cut the wall out and took him to the er with the 2x6 still nailed to him.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

At least you didn't damage those sexy french tips.


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

We had a gun put a roofer into his calf this summer, luckily only 1 1/4". First nail gun accident, hopefully the last. I was about 3' from him when it happened, I think I was more terrified then he was hurt.


----------



## ZackyBundles (Dec 31, 2012)

I put one in my leg last year...hit the meaty part by my knee. I was doing a tight little valley spot and I had a bostitch...I guess I had the trigger pressed when I moved and it went sideways in past the barbs...was more funny than anything else


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

We'll I'm glad to know I'm not the only one...and no! I didn't test it on my hand on purpose... Lol.. My lead kept saying it was jammed..and kept pressing the gun down pulling the trigger, saying "listen.. It's stuck". I said no, it sounds like it's not getting enough pressure", then I said, last job we used this compressor on we were shooting texture.. Did u turn the pressure back up? He said no, so I went over and cranked that Mf up as high as it would go.. And I dunno wtf happened..,BAM! I said "told you i could fix it!" And started laughing... My lead just looked at me and said "you got yourself?" I said yep. He said ok let's go. And off to the er we went. 

It hurt for like 20 seconds then it went numb thank god. The numbing shot the dr gave me had me squealing like accidental anal sex tho! Lol :w00t: wow wtf did I say that outloud? I'm such a pig. 

But most importantly at least I didn't break a nail.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

That'll feel good tomorrow... Cool pics. Fingernails threw me till I saw the girls name. 

Wish we had smartphone cameras 15 years ago when I buried a 3" ring shanked galvy into my foot. I mean buried. The nail head was pulling the boot leather down into my foot. Nobody got a picture of it. At the hospital the nurse came in, took one look and asked me if I shot it in there with a nail gun. I said no, I beat it in there with a hammer...


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

ClaytonR said:


> I said no, I beat it in there with a hammer...


:laughing: Oh the dumb crap people ask you.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

SuperiorHIP said:


> :laughing: Oh the dumb crap people ask you.


Right?! I hate stupid questions. When ppl ask me "what are you doing"..and it's obvious what I'm doing... I Always respond "I'm climbing a tree". 

You'd think that would make them realize what a stupid question that was...but no, it just confuses them more. :stupid:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

ClaytonR said:


> I said no, I beat it in there with a hammer...


No, some Roman Centurions tried to crucify me, but I escaped!


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I know how you feel or felt in this case.

For the first time in my life this year can say I got shot... Was shooting down some dormer flashing and the gun shot on it's own (honestly) and it shot right into the top of the first joint on my big toe. Had to take the hammer out of my belt to pull it. A framer saw it happen and said he worked the rest of the day when it happened to him so walked it off and kept on working. The next day couldn't walk! After a month or so it's still a little sore.

My father was roofing his own house last week shot himself for the first time in his life (in the foot on the side). This goes back to the 70's, tens of thousands of squares.

A new guy lifted up his pant leg the other day and showed me four scars from nails where he shot himself in the inner thigh. He used to set his gun down on his leg but after the last nail bottomed out he stopped doing that!

My Dad had a worker shooting step flashing shoot his two fingers together.

My brother has shot himself with both staple and nail guns. The worse was a 2in roofing nail out of a siding gun in the knee, it just about bottomed out...


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

That girl has one too many orifices.


----------



## PrmrHomeRmdl (Feb 20, 2012)

I did something of that nature, dont feel bad! I was sheeting a roof last december and sat down to take a break before the next sheet got to me. Stupid me, didnt thing and rest the gun on my knee, WITH MY FINGER ON THE TRIGGER! Then, BOOM! Gun went off, I said to myself f*uck.. look down and there it is, 3' framing nail flush with my knee cap


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

PrmrHomeRmdl said:


> I did something of that nature, dont feel bad! I was sheeting a roof last december and sat down to take a break before the next sheet got to me. Stupid me, didnt thing and rest the gun on my knee, WITH MY FINGER ON THE TRIGGER! Then, BOOM! Gun went off, I said to myself f*uck.. look down and there it is, 3' framing nail flush with my knee cap


Not the first time I've heard of that happening!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

PrmrHomeRmdl said:


> I did something of that nature, dont feel bad! I was sheeting a roof last december and sat down to take a break before the next sheet got to me. Stupid me, didnt thing and rest the gun on my knee, WITH MY FINGER ON THE TRIGGER! Then, BOOM! Gun went off, I said to myself f*uck.. look down and there it is, 3' framing nail flush with my knee cap


I know a guy that's done that twice


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

We've all been there. At some point we all loose our virginity. 
In my experience roofing guns tend to get tar built up and the nose will stick. Come to think of it, I haven't noticed the build up since we went to fiberglass shilgles.
Glad you are ok.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

15ga trim gun is my worst, did it twice with the same gun in a couple days, the second time I threw the gun away :laughing:


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> 15ga trim gun is my worst, did it twice with the same gun in a couple days, the second time I threw the gun away :laughing:


Should have gotten rid of it after the first time. Once a gun has tasted blood, it must be destroyed. Preferably via explosives although other methods are also aceptable so long as no part of the gun remains in usable condition.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

PrmrHomeRmdl said:


> I did something of that nature, dont feel bad! I was sheeting a roof last december and sat down to take a break before the next sheet got to me. Stupid me, didnt thing and rest the gun on my knee, WITH MY FINGER ON THE TRIGGER! Then, BOOM! Gun went off, I said to myself f*uck.. look down and there it is, 3' framing nail flush with my knee cap


Serves you right for using spikes to sheet :whistling :laughing:


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Man that looks like it hurt. Thank god it missed the bone tho.. I shot that big ass nail into the smallest bone in my body...and right thru the tendon. It doesn't hurt all the time, but I still don't have strength in that hand... kinda wondering when thats going to come back. I probably shouldn't have cut the cast off but it was such an asswhip havin that thing on. Plus she had me turn my hand palm up to set the cast and it when I tried to turn my arm back over it was really awkward and after a few days it was just painful. 

I've tried to be careful with it and let it heal but it still hurts at the end of the day. Not any kind of real pain.. but it aches... much like all of our backs do...lol.. 

All guns should have a standard operating procedure. Anyone else notice that when using a finishing gun you have to compress the tip then pull the trigger and the coil nailers you just hold the trigger and tap tap tap..

We should come up with a safety feature for guns.. its really ridiculous how many people get hurt with them.. and many are life long injuries.. 

I'd liKe to hear from you guys about recovery time..


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

madrina said:


> Man that looks like it hurt. Thank god it missed the bone tho.. I shot that big ass nail into the smallest bone in my body...and right thru the tendon. It doesn't hurt all the time, but I still don't have strength in that hand... kinda wondering when thats going to come back. I probably shouldn't have cut the cast off but it was such an asswhip havin that thing on. Plus she had me turn my hand palm up to set the cast and it when I tried to turn my arm back over it was really awkward and after a few days it was just painful.
> 
> I've tried to be careful with it and let it heal but it still hurts at the end of the day. Not any kind of real pain.. but it aches... much like all of our backs do...lol..
> 
> ...


There are single trip kits for most guns. They aren't too good for situations where one needs to fasten on contact.

So most guns from suppliers to professionals come with a contact tip, but they sell kits to convert to sequential. Likewise there are sellers who offer more guns that will come configured the opposite way.

My neighbor (non-tradesman) has a Paslode framer that has a sequential trip. It is a PITA if you ask me, but a lot safer and probably more accurate for someone who only uses it ocassionally.


----------



## PrmrHomeRmdl (Feb 20, 2012)

FramingPro said:


> Serves you right for using spikes to sheet :whistling :laughing:


When I started roofing at 16, we used 3" when sheeting so I kept with it!


----------

